# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  recherche adoption chien 93 famille avec jardin

## Bajaal

Bonjour,
Nous sommes une famille de 3 filles!
A savoir la maman plutôt dynamique (aime courir se balader faire plein de trucs).
Une ado de 14 ans (et demi important!)
et une petite de 9 ans.
Nous sommes dans le 93. Ce serait un premier chien. Absence seul 4h environ car je travaille en horaires décalés et il y a toujours qqn le midi ici. 
Nous avons un rez de jardin (jardin de 150m2 environ. Petit jardin mais il sera sorti souvent et régulièrement car nous bougeons pas mal et hors de question qu'il ne suive pas.).
Pas de préférence de race ou autre.. Par contre un chien qui a quand même une espérance de vie plus que 5 ans nous n'avons pas le coeur à nous attacher et à pleurer trop rapidement la perte d'un être cher.
Ma fille aussi fait un peu de sport (c'est une boxeuse) et elle aimerait aussi faire de l'obéissance avec. Elle est très pédagogue et ça lui ferait du bien de pouvoir partager un truc avec son nouveau compagnon aussi!
Nous sommes dans un environnement citadin.
Notre jardin est clôturé avec une hauteur d'1m50 + le jardin de la copropriété autour du notre dont la cloture monte à 3m. La voisine mitoyenne possède un chien et notre cloture d'1m50 donne direct sur la sienne par contre.
Si un profil vous semble correspondre avec notre recherche.
N'hésitez pas nous étudions toutes propositions! 
Merci pour ce que vous faites.

----------


## Belgo78

Bonjour,

Votre demande m'a fait penser à elle :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ghlight=lahika

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lui serait bien sympa pour vos filles aussi :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ighlight=natsu

----------


## des chats partout

bonjour nous avons 4 chiot de  6 jours a adoptée  de toute urgence c une portée complétement imprévue le papa 4ans berger allemand pur race et maman rotweiller 8ans pur race le s 2 parents visibles merci pour eux

----------

